# Retro CONA Glass Coffee Maker - Special Offer Price



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are pleased to annouce our partnership with CONA who have maufactured glass coffee makers since 1910. They have evolved the technique over decades and are masters of their trade.

Because of this unique position we are offering Special prices for forum members on all CONA coffee makers.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/glass-coffee-makers/

BEST of all, its British make!


----------

